# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung! Forscherliga - Allianz



## Raidyne (7. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich biete die Rolle der Auferstehung gerne an. Einfach hier eine PN schreiben, Rolle gibts dann sehr schnell! :-)


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Bitte gib im Topic Server und Fraktion an.


----------



## Raidyne (7. März 2012)

Korrigiert :-)


----------

